# Some nice ones in here



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

But wants to sell as a pile

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5240713557.html


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 30, 2015)

*Flipper extrordinare!!*

The girls MERCURY F-29 with  crash bar style rear carrier was on victorville craigslist for $75 bucks each. There were two matching girls bikes. I was next in line to purchase. The guy that is selling all the bikes above is from Indio. He is  Just a flipper no love for them at all.


----------



## cragmaxx (Sep 30, 2015)

flipeer or not    steel a lot of nice bikes for sell at 650 a bike   not bad          we all cant be first


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh i agree. I just wanted to show the great prices. Hell!  I believe in everybody getting good deals.


----------



## mrg (Sep 30, 2015)

Instant collection!


----------



## cragmaxx (Sep 30, 2015)

he must love them      look like he put them back  together  not a butcher of parts  glad to see being sold as a collection nice bikes


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 1, 2015)

wow where this guy at.  time to grab some bikes.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 1, 2015)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> wow where this guy at.  time to grab some bikes.




Address is right there in his description.let us know how you make out. Good luck !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 1, 2015)

just talked  to  the guy  and got the 3 one down  a roadmaster  going to pick up Friday   nice guy  prices   R  frim    being sold  1 by 1 now  look like a nice bike  what u guys thank  he sid  he needs  room    maybe git one more


----------



## ballooney (Oct 1, 2015)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> just talked  to  the guy  and got the 3 one down  a roadmaster  going to pick up Friday   nice guy  prices   R  frim    being sold  1 by 1 now  look like a nice bike  what u guys thank  he sid  he needs  room    maybe git one more




I think you made a good choice but it would be tough to leave with just one. Keep us posted.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 2, 2015)

got the roarmaster to day. the guy has cool bikes.  I just got a 1953 green all original  panther  3 days ago   so I got one for right now.    it is a lot  of money  to collect these bad boys


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 3, 2015)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> just talked  to  the guy  and got the 3 one down  a roadmaster  going to pick up Friday   nice guy  prices   R  frim    being sold  1 by 1 now  look like a nice bike  what u guys thank  he sid  he needs  room    maybe git one more




i liked that one to. good buy. also the rest are good bikes to buy!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------

